# Why does my doe rub herself on the ground?



## jmsim93 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a good website on goat behavior???  I mean, why do they do some stuff?  I have a doe who runs to a hay bale when I let her out and she rolls around like a dog in the hay on the ground???  It is quite bizarre!   My other doe doesn't ever do that.  Any ideas?


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe it's just fun?

Honestly as long as she doesn't have lice or mites to explain her rubbing, then it's probably just a personality thing.

My goats are all different personality wise...and yes, I've even got one who will roll around on her back too.  But she does it in the same spot the llama does his rolling...incidentally it's a bare spot in the field that they both get a huge dust cloud going, so I guess mine are taking a dust bath


----------



## jmsim93 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think she is just playing too.  LOL  I just didn't know if it was some kind of normal goat behavior?  I'm glad she is a happy goat!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a hugely fat one, Levi, who likes to do that, too.  
It cracks me up watching her not only get down on the ground (not an easy process for a fat chick) then do the rolling.  Looks sorta like a ball w/ sticks in it flailing around.


----------



## jmsim93 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine certainly doesn't look graceful doing it!!!    I love it when I let them out and they run and frolic...kicking to the side and jumping.  I had no idea I was going to like goats so much.  They bring the whole family a lot of pleasure.


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 13, 2011)

My dear mutt goat, Tweaker, does it ALL the time! She finds a tree, hay bale, grass, dirt, flops over, rubs all around in it, then jumps up and takes off at Mach 10


----------



## genuck (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a pygmy kid who loves to roll in a camping chair. She runs straight to it, rolls around then lays there for a few minutes before going off to get some mischief on.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 13, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a good website on goat behavior???  I mean, why do they do some stuff?  I have a doe who runs to a hay bale when I let her out and she rolls around like a dog in the hay on the ground???  It is quite bizarre!   My other doe doesn't ever do that.  Any ideas?


All three of mine do that!!!!  It's quite hilarious!


----------



## savingdogs (Aug 13, 2011)

I think my goats get itchy because they rub their sides on the fence and rub their heads on anything scratchy they can find. I do find it humorous!


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a doe and a buck that both love to roll on the ground. I think they are playing but also scratching their backs for where they can't reach. I love to see them do that.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 14, 2011)

They have to get that belly scratched some way.


----------



## tiny_tam (Aug 27, 2011)

My goats love to rub themselves against straw, walls, fences ... especially when they are growing or shedding their cashmere undercoat layer - they are itchy but don't have paracytes - I think it is symptomatic of growing or loosing their insulating layer - also it is fun. BTW I've found it's best not to brush them when they have their cashmere undercoat so as not to remove their insulating layer in the cold months - even if they are start growing them in the summer, like mine are.


----------

